# [RP-Belegaer] Event: I guil vi Imladris - 18.01.2012



## Nalorim (22. Oktober 2011)

_Aushang:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Wann:* am 18.01.2012 ab 21:00 Uhr
*Wo:* Imladris - Trollhöhen
*Ziel:* Imladris als Rollenspielort beleben und weitere Anlaufstellen für Rollenspieler zu bieten

*Hintergrund*
Bruchtal (Sindarin: Imladris, engl. Rivendell) ist eine von Herrn Elrond gegründete Elbensiedlung, die in den westlichen Ausläufern des Nebelgebirges an der Ostgrenze von Arnor liegt. Durch seine geschützte Lage in der tiefen Schlucht des Flusses Bruinen ist Bruchtal das sicherste Rückzugsgebiet der Elben nördlich von Lórien. In der Siedlung lebt eine große Anzahl Sindar- und Noldorelben, aber auch viele Reisende finden hier Zuflucht und Schutz.

*Kennzeichnung*
Zur besseren OOC-Orientierung werden die projektveranstalteten Sippen ihre Teilnehmer mit /afk [Bezeichnung] kennzeichnen. Dieses Verfahren sollte so manchem Spieler bereits von verschiedenen Märkten und anderen Veranstaltungen bekannt sein.

*In eigener Sache*
Wir würden uns freuen zahlreiche Mitspieler in Imladris begrüßen zu dürfen. Vollkommen unabhängig davon, ob ihr bereits Rollenspielerfahrung habt oder nicht, soll dieses Projekt allen eine Plattform bieten den Ort Imladris als weiteren Rollenspielort zu etablieren. Danke für Euer Kommen und viel Spaß!_


----------



## Nalorim (5. November 2011)

_*Ein weiteres Mal steht Imladris ganz im Zeichen von "I guil vi Imladris"

Wann: am 09.11.2011 ab 21:00 Uhr*_​


----------



## Nalorim (14. November 2011)

_*Ein weiteres Mal steht Imladris ganz im Zeichen von "I guil vi Imladris"

Wann: am 16.11.2011 ab 21:00 Uhr*_​


----------



## Nalorim (20. November 2011)

_*Ein weiteres Mal steht Imladris ganz im Zeichen von "I guil vi Imladris"

Wann: am 30.11.2011 ab 21:00 Uhr*_​


----------



## Allexiella (20. November 2011)

Hallo,

bin bei HdRO leider etwas raus...ab welchem lvl. komme ich denn in das Gebiet?

Danke Euch schon mal


----------



## Nalorim (20. November 2011)

Nun, um die 25 sollte man schon sein. Die Tiere greifen nicht mehr auf allzu kurze Entfernung an. Will man die Reise umgehen, kann man sich natürlich auch eines netten Jägers oder Hauptmanns bedienen.


----------



## Allexiella (21. November 2011)

Danke Dir,

dann werde ich mich schon mal auf den Weg machen. Mit 28/29 komme ich dann ja da hin.


----------



## Nalorim (21. November 2011)

Am Weg soll es nicht scheitern. Wenn es nicht gerade 5min vor "offiziellem" Start ist, kann man auch schon mal den ein oder anderen Interessierten "abholen". Am Besten einen unserer Offiziere auf die FL setzen und ausreichend vorher anfragen, wenn der Char zu klein an Level sein sollte. *zwinkert* Wir helfen da gerne aus für die Eventteilnahme.


----------



## Nalorim (8. Dezember 2011)

_*Ein weiteres Mal steht Imladris ganz im Zeichen von "I guil vi Imladris"

Wann: am 14.12.2011 ab 21:00 Uhr*_​


----------



## Nalorim (10. Januar 2012)

_*Ein weiteres Mal steht Imladris ganz im Zeichen von "I guil vi Imladris"

Wann: am 18.01.2012 ab 21:00 Uhr*_​


----------



## Nalorim (19. Januar 2012)

_*Vorabinfo*

Die Imladris-Events werden nun wieder zwei-wöchentlich stattfinden.

"Einladungen"/Infos werden jedoch weiterhin noch ausgehangen, um aktuelle Änderungen rechtzeitig bekannt zu geben._​


----------



## Nalorim (27. Januar 2012)

_*Ein weiteres Mal steht Imladris ganz im Zeichen von "I guil vi Imladris"

Wann: am 01.02.2012 ab 21:00 Uhr*_​


----------



## Nalorim (31. Januar 2012)

_Und neben dem 01.02. in Bruchtal, findet auch noch am 02.02. Folgendes statt:_

_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*ORT:* Lanthir-E-Nauth, Uferstr. 5
*DATUM:* 02.02.2012
*ZEIT:* ab 20:00 Uhr_


----------



## Nalorim (12. Februar 2012)

_*Ein weiteres Mal steht Imladris ganz im Zeichen von "I guil vi Imladris"

Wann: am 15.02.2012 ab 21:00 Uhr*_​


----------



## Nalorim (27. Februar 2012)

_*Ein weiteres Mal steht Imladris ganz im Zeichen von "I guil vi Imladris"

Wann: am 29.02.2012 ab 21:00 Uhr*_​


----------



## Nalorim (13. März 2012)

_*Ein weiteres Mal steht Imladris ganz im Zeichen von "I guil vi Imladris"

Wann: am 14.03.2012 ab 21:00 Uhr*_​


----------



## Nalorim (22. März 2012)

_*Ein weiteres Mal steht Imladris ganz im Zeichen von "I guil vi Imladris"​

Wann: am 28.03.2012 ab 21:00 Uhr​*_


----------



## Nalorim (10. April 2012)

_*Ein weiteres Mal steht Imladris ganz im Zeichen von "I guil vi Imladris"

Wann: am 11.04.2012 ab 21:00 Uhr*_​


----------



## EisblockError (10. April 2012)

Hmm, werd da vielleicht mal vorbei schauen.

Nur muss ich mir überlegen ob ich mir Düsterwald nochmal kaufen will.

Mein Accounts ist ja bei diesem bescheuerten Turbie - Codemaster tausch abhanden gekommen und da habe ich eigentlich wenig lust noch mehr zu investieren.


----------



## Nalorim (8. Mai 2012)

_*Ein weiteres Mal steht Imladris ganz im Zeichen von "I guil vi Imladris"

Wann: am 09.05.2012 ab 21:00 Uhr*_​


----------



## Nalorim (21. Mai 2012)

_*Ein weiteres Mal steht Imladris ganz im Zeichen von "I guil vi Imladris"

Wann: am 23.05.2012 ab 21:00 Uhr*_​


----------



## Nalorim (6. Juni 2012)

_*Ein weiteres Mal steht Imladris ganz im Zeichen von "I guil vi Imladris"

Wann: am 06.06.2012 ab 21:00 Uhr*_​


----------



## Nalorim (24. Juli 2012)

_*Ein weiteres Mal steht Imladris ganz im Zeichen von "I guil vi Imladris"

Wann: am 01.08.2012 ab 21:00 Uhr*_​


----------



## Nalorim (14. August 2012)

_*Ein weiteres Mal steht Imladris ganz im Zeichen von "I guil vi Imladris"

Wann: am 15.08.2012 ab 21:00 Uhr*_​


----------

